# best ways to gain muscle???



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

my girl is 2 yrs and is in decent shape, but id like her to be in better and more built looking. any suggestions?? :welcome:


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

spring or flirt pole, walks, exercise, drag weight, tread mill are some ways to gain muscle

proper diet


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

smith family kennels said:


> spring or flirt pole, walks, exercise, drag weight, tread mill are some ways to gain muscle
> 
> proper diet


:goodpost: Same way people get in shape, diet & exercise!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

My little girl is alittle over 7 months old and she's alittle tank...LOL


She is ball crazy so i think fetch does it for us..We make sure we play where she has to go up and down hills and around objects. She seems to also have super speed..LOL. No one can beat her to the ball. We use the spring pole alot too..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Swimming and having them run along side a bike works well too.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

throw on some roller blades and let her have way.

Hiking is good, if the fetch things work, you can rotate uphill fetching, downhill, and flat.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks guys, we run a mile everyday, but she is just cuttin up with that, how do i get herto start the springpole? ive tried treats tied to it and playin with the toyfirst and she just wont do it, she loves playin tug tho!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Some dogs just don't care for the whole spring pole thing. Mikado didn't like it but would play tug with me. I think some dogs just perfer the human contact. maybe you should make a flirt pole and play with that instead.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

marshjo said:


> thanks guys, we run a mile everyday, but she is just cuttin up with that, how do i get herto start the springpole? ive tried treats tied to it and playin with the toyfirst and she just wont do it, she loves playin tug tho!


Zoe didn't care for it at first either...I would get her to grab it and then get all excited saying "get it get it". I would stand there and praise her and rub her while she was tugging on it. After awhile of doing this, I could barely get her to leave it alone...LMAO


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

You can try all the suggestions posted but the main factor in muscle mass is genetics. Working your dog will only bring out it’s natural potential.


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

for the spring pole. What do you use as the toy? How low do you have it to the ground, some dogs dont like to have there feet off the ground. Start low and work up.

Use it in short sessions, say 3 min a day for 3 days, then take it down and hide it. Then bring it out. Often not having the toy for awhile triggers the fun back into it, but by over trying they get bord with it.

Try a toy that squeeks, my dog flips for them.

Another idea if the spring pole methods doesnt work. Your dog may prefer you to attach it to the base of the tree, makengi it more like playing tug with human, instead of hanging it from the tree.

few ideas to try.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

ok, thanx! il try tha squeaky toy! that may work!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

marshjo said:


> thanks guys, we run a mile everyday, but she is just cuttin up with that, how do i get herto start the springpole? ive tried treats tied to it and playin with the toyfirst and she just wont do it, she loves playin tug tho!


try a flirt pole... kenya wasnt too crazy about the pring pole we had set up. we started using the flirt pole and she loves it. i think becuz ur interacting with them, and they are playing with u it makes it more exciting for them


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

yea, shes attatched to my hip, she'd prolly like that better! shes deffinatly a daddys girl!! haha! my gf hates it!! lol!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

marshjo said:


> yea, shes attatched to my hip, she'd prolly like that better! shes deffinatly a daddys girl!! haha! my gf hates it!! lol!


heheh i kbnow the feeling. CHyna, is attached to my guy... BUT IM THE ONE THAT RESCUED AND FEEDS HER lmao.. go figure. at elast i have kenya poo

but yeah the flirt pole will def help...u should check out post on it... alot of ppl ahve posted pics of their dogs on flirt poles


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Elvisfink said:


> You can try all the suggestions posted but the main factor in muscle mass is genetics. Working your dog will only bring out it's natural potential.


exactly,it is mostly genetics,chain work and drag weights also work at building muscle although having your dog on a chain isnt the most popular thing to do,& i dont do it so dont come after me,lol.
Spring pole flirt pole,running,swiming and all that just stimulates prey drive as well as conditions the dog and tones muscle but dosent really build it,if your dog isnt interested in either of these activities then it is likely you have a low drive dog better suited for house pet duties which isnt a bad thing at all.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Speaking from a weight training instructor perspective, I would imagine it would be the similar to humans. To build muscle you have to progressively and continuously overload the muscles (by any of the means already mentioned in this thread esp using weight pulling). As your dog builds muscle it will in turn burn more fat and with exercise (running, swimming, jumping) your dog will become more lean with increased muscle size. IMHO.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i agree that genetics is the key, you can only take a dog as far as its genetics allow it.

my advice is a very good diet and a good work out strategy.


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks guys! she loves to run and play tug with me, and i think she might be overcoming the fear of water! she got in to her chest today after we ran 2 miles!! maybe il just run her til she gets so hot she has to swim!! lol! i was sooo proud of her!! haha!!


----------

